# Soap buddies.....



## Mindyw86 (Mar 29, 2013)

Since I am new to soaping and read the everything soap making book. In it the author talks about finding a soaping buddy, near or far that u can gab about your soaping with. Anyways, I was wondering how many of you have found a close soaping buddy to share your experiences with through this forum. Wether it be emails, pm, phone or even in person?
I live in a very rural area and honesty don't have many friends and my mom and sister I'm sure don't wanna hear about my soaping ups and downs all the time! Lol


----------



## SoapPapaw (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm game.


----------



## Genny (Mar 29, 2013)

I've got a few.

Where do you live, maybe someone here lives close by.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't have any & finding this forum was a g-dsend. I can ask questions AND get inspiration for new soaps and just see what's going on in the soaping world. Thanks you, one and all!!!!!

Jenny


----------



## Mindyw86 (Mar 29, 2013)

Southeast South Carolina. Whoo hoo Frank


----------



## Mindyw86 (Mar 29, 2013)

MIZ JENNY said:


> I don't have any & finding this forum was a g-dsend. I can ask questions AND get inspiration for new soaps and just see what's going on in the soaping world. Thanks you, one and all!!!!!
> 
> Jenny



I totally agree with that Jenny!


----------



## Miz Jenny (Mar 29, 2013)

OMGosh, just noticed I've become a senior member today! How totally cool is that? Reckon this is my year to be a "senior," since I'll be 65 in July. :smile: I'd love a soap buddy, or 2 or 3. One thing I forgot to mention before is, sometimes questions I didn't even know I had, get answered. We live pretty rural, in a lake community 10hrs North of Toronto. I've been here 11yrs and became a dual-citizen in 2009. I'm from the great State of North Carolina.


----------



## Mindyw86 (Mar 29, 2013)

Yay for your senior member! NC is beautiful, you are a long way from home. I was born in MN but have been here most of my life. I really hope to move back to MN one day!


----------



## eyebright (Mar 29, 2013)

I"m from Seattle. Been living here for 16 months....would love to have some soap buddies


----------



## Nevada (Mar 29, 2013)

In the St Louis homebrew club, _St Louis Brews_ we had a Homebrew hotline. If a new brewer had a problem they would call a more experienced brewer to talk to. Just a thought.
Roy


----------



## Mindyw86 (Mar 29, 2013)

Good thought Roy, and I gotta say, I love your signature!


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey!!! I live in Atlanta and My soap buddies are this forum! I'm game to email you or MSG you! I don't have many friends myself. I don't work, I go to school online, I have no children....etc etc etc.  my family lives in Texas!!!


----------



## Mindyw86 (Mar 29, 2013)

Sound good to me Cherry! I don't work right now either, I have two kids but still get quite a bit of time since my oldest is in school


----------



## tinglingclean (Mar 29, 2013)

MIZ JENNY said:


> I don't have any & finding this forum was a g-dsend. I can ask questions AND get inspiration for new soaps and just see what's going on in the soaping world. Thanks you, one and all!!!!!
> 
> Jenny


 
I know this is an old post, but I am in Southern Ontario, but have family in the North, and would love to correspond with you about our soap making experiences.
I corresponded with a lady,when I first started, and it was really nice.
I do not sell my soaps, and find most people are not really interested in the finer points of the actual production.
Take care
:wave:


----------



## SoapPapaw (Mar 29, 2013)

Mindyw86 said:


> Southeast South Carolina. Whoo hoo Frank



Howdy Mindy,
Living in Central Arkansas.

I'll be your buddy.


----------



## Clemmey (Mar 30, 2013)

eyebright said:


> I"m from Seattle. Been living here for 16 months....would love to have some soap buddies



I live near Seattle, and would be happy to be a soap buddy!


----------



## CaliChan (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm in south east Washington
I'm pretty sure every one on this forum that lives in this state is closer to the coast.
My only soap buddies are this forum. -.- every one around here does MP and every time I try to talk to them its like I'm speaking a foreign language or they don't understand why I have any troubles or do all the research I do.... not talking smack about MP soapers as a whole. Just the ones here... I'd love a local CP buddy


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 30, 2013)

CaliChan said:


> My only soap buddies are this forum. -.- every one around here does MP and every time I try to talk to them its like I'm speaking a foreign language or they don't understand why I have any troubles or do all the research I do.... not talking smack about MP soapers as a whole. Just the ones here... I'd love a local CP buddy



I feel ya. I took a 'how to run a successful soap business' class recently. She asked the class what type of process we where thinking of using. I was the only one that was going to do CP. Everyone else was doing M&P. And when I asked her process, she said M&P as well. She gave this "Are you _nuts?_" kinda look, and said "I do some CP as a special order. Otherwise I wouldn't touch it."
I was shocked and floored. I know M&P is handmade, but _IMO_ it kinda looks like cheating.


I wanna soap buddy as well *POUT*. NY, at least the lower part of the state, is very competitive.


----------



## Badger (Mar 30, 2013)

I see this forum as a whole bunch of soap buddies.  I am inspired,  challenged,  and learn from all the wonderful people here.  I am honored to be here and call the people here my friends.


----------



## Mindyw86 (Mar 30, 2013)

I know we all love this forum and the people here, this is truly an amazing group! It is also nice to see others that would love to have a local soaping buddy or like myself just a few to keep more in touch with and to share your experiences with!

This is the most helpful, kind, and supportive group and I appreciate every one of you


----------



## eyebright (Apr 1, 2013)

Clemmeny and CaliChan--- Let's all be soap buddies. I don't have any family or friends in the state besides my husband. He's not much a soap fanatic as I am. lol


I would love to correspond and become friends with anyone on here, as well. 


My name is An and a newbie at CP for the last 9 months.


----------



## tinglingclean (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi An
I would love to share experiences with you, and we can both learn from each other.
I have been making soap for over 2 years, don't sell it, but love the challenge.
I am in  Southern  Ontario, Canada, but like you, don't have anyone who is really interested in my soapmaking.    In fact, I have found that as a rule, people don't really realize the work and knowledge that goes into making a bar of soap,or for that matter, most homemade things, like sewing or knitting.
It would be nice to hear what you are doing, and perhaps exchange some pics.

all the best
Helena


----------



## 100%Natural (Apr 2, 2013)

Great thread.  My experience with other soapers in my area (Midwestern Ontario) has been less than friendly.  Each time I have approached one their reaction could be taken as "Buzz off, I'm far too experienced to be talking to the likes of you."  They are aware that I will be turning this into a business and perhaps they view me as competition...little do they realize that their reaction has done nothing but add even more determination to come out on top!  This forum has been fabulous and everyone I've 'talked' to has been nothing but helpful and friendly.

All I know is that if a soaper approaches me my reaction won't be so negative.  I'd love to have a soaping buddy in my area to go out with and talk soap!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm game for making new friends...online...haven't met anyone on here from my area yet!


----------



## Sweetlily321 (Apr 2, 2013)

I too believe everyone on this forum are my soap buddies. you have all help me when I need it and give me pointers and I love it!

edit: I'm also on Skype and have my user name on here its also my member name feel free to give me a ring. I'm always open to talk to people.


----------



## eyebright (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah! I would love to. I am trying to figure how to pm you. Fairly new on this forum. I have a cousin that lives in Ontario ---Ottawa more specific.


----------



## Badger (Apr 2, 2013)

If people are looking for a more personal soap buddy as well as the general friendship of the forum, please feel free to pm me.  I am not the most knowledgeable about soaps yet nor do I have a lot of experience, but I am more then happy to share what I know and talk to others   Also, I live in Western Mass and I would not mind meeting people in person if they wish.  I know there are other people in Mass here as well as some others in New England area.  I often travel to NH and go to CT on occasion, so I am open to visiting in some other areas as well


----------



## tinglingclean (Apr 2, 2013)

It was great to get your reply, and hopefully one of us will figure out how to do this privately.  I have never tried this before, and am not that computer savvy, so until we get this straightened, great soaping and I will be in touch.
Helena


----------



## tinglingclean (Apr 2, 2013)

Can anyone tell us how to communicate privately through this site.?  We need help.

thanks guys


----------



## Badger (Apr 2, 2013)

Right click on the persons name and it will give you the option to send a private message to that person.


----------



## Darlene22 (Apr 2, 2013)

I think having a Soap buddy is the best thing ever! I wish I had a soap buddy too =;[ I just moved to WA and would love to have a few soap buddies!! Anyone in Olympia Looking for a soaping buddy??


----------



## Mommysoaper (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey Moonshea!  I am currently in upstate NY and wouldn't mind a buddy!  I will only be here for another year or so as we'll possibly be moving back to PA (homebase) after the hubs is done with the military.  The only buddies I have are this forum and I am slowly sucking my husband into it (Hehe!)


----------



## ruby61 (Apr 3, 2013)

If anyone is near pittsburgh I would love to start a  cp soapers group but alas have not found anyone around me.  I do craft shows and sometimes will see another soaper but they are usually out of state and well do  melt and pour.  I have nothing against m&p but consider it kit making and think too it is part cheating especially in the selling angle.


----------



## tinglingclean (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks so much, learn something new every day.  Not just a soap buddy, but a life buddy.
take care
Helena


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 3, 2013)

Mommysoaper said:


> Hey Moonshea!  I am currently in upstate NY and wouldn't mind a buddy!  I will only be here for another year or so as we'll possibly be moving back to PA (homebase) after the hubs is done with the military.  The only buddies I have are this forum and I am slowly sucking my husband into it (Hehe!)



I have family near Poughkeepsie & Albany. I would love to have a soapbuddy. My BF has helped me come up with ideas for soap lines. He has become complacent with my obsession. LOL I all PM you.


----------

